# Cable to go from RCA to HDMI



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

I just bought a 4th monitor for my office pc. It is an HP 2509m. On my desk is a standard TV with a Hughes SD-DVR40 sitting on top of it. What I want to do is get rid of the TV and connect the Hughes SD-DVR40 to the HP 2509m.

1. Is there a cable available that will allow me to go from the Hughes SD-DVR40 RCA out (Red, White, Yellow) to the HDMI input on my monitor?

Is the PS3 cable a standard HDMI connection or is it proprietary?
-> Link: Sony PS3 Cable

2. Is there a cable available that will allow me to go from the Hughes SD-DVR40 RCA out (Digital Audio and Yellow [video]) to the HDMI input on my monitor?

I found this gadget on NewEgg:

Link -> Premium HDTV Kit (NewEgg)

Link -> Premium HDTV Kit (cables unlimited)

The last two links are to the same item but one has better pictures and one has better information.

Question: Is using the Digital Audio even worth the bother in this case?

Question: Can I jost go buy the PS3 cable and connect the RCA cables (Red/White/Yellow) and go straight to my HDMI input?

Sorry if this is confusing - I tried to include as much information as possible.

Thank you!


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

HDMI is not proprietary&#8230; but it is digital. Your yellow video connector is a composite "analog" signal. You can't run an analog signal to a digital input. Does your new monitor have any analog inputs?


----------



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

The monitor has:
-DVI (in use by the PC)
-HDMI
-VGA

I was trying to get rid of the TV so I was trying to get the sound off the TIVO and into the monitor easily and cheaply. Any suggestions? There is that Digital audio output on the back of the TIVO maybe I could find a cheap 'boom box' or the like to put the sound into.

The monitor is an HP 2509m - FYI.

How I appreciate your help!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is no inexpensive option for this, and no simple cable will work. You need a device that takes in S-Video and puts out VGA - something like this. Don't get your hopes up regarding the image quality.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I used a device like the one in this link. It lets me connect the composit output of my comcast box to my computer monitor, It gives you the ability to switch between watching TV and using the monitor for your computer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=composite_to_vga-_-17-707-114-_-Product


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Joe,

One more thing you might wish to consider is a new video card. ATI has a variety of "Wonder" PC video cards available for not much more than the price of the converter box mentioned here.

The advantage is that they can show the video full screen OR in a window on your PC desktop, so you do not have to switch inputs on your monitor and can actually use your PC at the same time. Many models also have the ability to capture the video as well.

One such card can be seen at:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CBYQ8wIwAw#ps-sellers


----------



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

The back of the Hughes Directv Tivo has S-Video and analog RCA outputs. The monitor has VGA input.

Would the cable shown above take the signal off the Tivo and send it to the VGA input?

Forget about the sound - I think I have that figured out - just take a simple red/white RCA cable into an unused 'boom box'.

Does this sound workable?


----------



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

Here is the link to the cable:


----------



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

One more post


----------



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/CablesToBuy-Perform-Converter-S-Video-Adapter/dp/B0010WGZQK


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No. First of all, that cable goes in the other direction. Second, it only works with PCs that put a composite video signal out on one of the pins of the VGA jack - few do.

As I said, a simple cable is NOT going to work for you. You need an electronics box that creates a VGA signal from a composite or S-Video input.


----------



## joedunn (Dec 11, 2004)

And even with a box as you describe - I can not get a good quality picture? I don't mean HD or anything, obviously, but just a standard TV picture?

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I would just get one of the USB video capture devices. They usually have the three RCA jacks for audio and video, and S-Video. You pop it in a USB port and then use the software that comes with it to display it in a window. Many of them come with DVR type software and/or tuners as well. So, you might even be able to get past the Tivo. I have one called EyeTV, but it is for Mac only. There are dozens of companies that make these.. just google "USB video capture".


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

He wants to connect the TiVo to the monitor, not to the PC, though if the PC connection is acceptable then yes, a USB capture device would do the trick. You could even view the TiVo in an inset window on the desktop. The picture quality won't be all that good, but it may be acceptable.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I am using the device I mentioned in my first post. I am using a 19 inch LG computer monitor with it. I can switch between my comcast box for watching TV and my security PC that shows the image from my security video cams. The picture is fine for watching in my computer room. Flesh tones are a little pasty. If you really need a good picture than spend the $300 and get a small LCD Tv with a PC input.


----------

